# Question about showing...



## mousern (Apr 18, 2005)

This is kind of a strange question as I have no plans to show Deni, but as I was brushing her today (and actually over the last couple of months) I noticed that her darker skin spots were showing through at her part and at the base of her ears. Out of curiosity, would this be something that a Malt that was being shown be counted off on or is it accepted as normal? TIA!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Most Maltese have pink skin with many darker pigmented brown/black areas. That's normal.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

I think it just shows you has strong pigment. None of my kids have dark spots but their pigment is not strong either. Sparkle doesn't have pitch black paw pads. Cookie's nose turns pink in the winter. Nibbler has strong pigment but one single pink pad. Waffle has the strongest pigment with all black nails too.


----------



## BugHillHeather (May 13, 2005)

That's a really neat question--especially for those of us who are fairly new to the breed. I look forward to reading all the responses.


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

> Waffle has the strongest pigment with all black nails too.[/B]


lucy has mostly black nails.. is this a good thing>?


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

What about "freckles" on her pink belly? Do any of your malts have this? Is this normal?







Thanks.


----------



## Sisses Momma (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Abbey_@Jun 2 2005, 01:07 PM
> *What about "freckles" on her pink belly?  Do any of your malts have this?  Is this normal?
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

We have enough "freckles" on our belly to play connect the dots!!


----------



## Harleysmom (Jan 26, 2005)

Harley's skin is dark too & shows at his part. It just happened around 6mths old I'd say. He's got the prettiest white hair though,I believe it's gotten lighter. Must be pigmentation in his body,I guess.


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

I prefer the black shading on the nose part and around the eyes at it shows such pretty contrast to the white hair. My mother's male maltese has the black shading as well and he has perfect black points, even black toe nails. So I think your dog just has really good pigment.


----------

